# Beer League Skis



## buellski (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been racing on Thursday nights at Whaleback for the last few years on my Blizzard Bonafides, and needless to say, they're not the best tool for the job. I'm thinking of picking up some beer league skis for this year. Seeing as I'm on Blizzards now and love them, my first thought were these:

Blizzard SRC

The last pair of race skis I owned and raced on were 2004 Volkl P60 SC race stock. I don't think I need that much ski any more. Any other recommendations?


----------



## yeggous (Aug 30, 2016)

I am in the same market. I have been thinking about the Head iSupershape Rally or Fischer The Curv DTX. I'd love to hear what other people are rocking.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have owned numerous pairs of Atomic GSM beer league skis and a pair of Fischer RX4'S of the same design.
The difference between this type of ski and a carver, let alone free ski such as a bona-fide is HUGE!
For frees king I loved the Ficshers. However in the tight confines of a coarse I sometimes struggled to fully work the skis(and I am a big guy).
On the coarse I love the Atomic version. Quick edge to edge (17m radius in a 178 length) super stable and slices into ice.
I plan to buy the 16-17' version to replace my current set.

How a ski behaves, will greatly depend on the style of courses that are set. I race at Bouquet in Pittsfield MA and the courses are set very tight, similar to GSM Masters races. Some of the other places I have raced, the coarse is a glorified straightaway where it all comes down to who can tuck the lowest.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 30, 2016)

buellski said:


> I've been racing on Thursday nights at Whaleback for the last few years on my Blizzard Bonafides, and needless to say, they're not the best tool for the job. I'm thinking of picking up some beer league skis for this year. Seeing as I'm on Blizzards now and love them, my first thought were these:
> 
> Blizzard SRC
> 
> The last pair of race skis I owned and raced on were 2004 Volkl P60 SC race stock. I don't think I need that much ski any more. Any other recommendations?



The Blizzard SRC will treat you well in the beer league race course as well as ripping around the rest of the hill. It's my "go to" pair of skis in the quiver.


----------



## Jully (Aug 31, 2016)

buellski said:


> I've been racing on Thursday nights at Whaleback for the last few years on my Blizzard Bonafides, and needless to say, they're not the best tool for the job. I'm thinking of picking up some beer league skis for this year. Seeing as I'm on Blizzards now and love them, my first thought were these:
> 
> Blizzard SRC
> 
> The last pair of race skis I owned and raced on were 2004 Volkl P60 SC race stock. I don't think I need that much ski any more. Any other recommendations?



The Volkl Racetiger (replacement for the P60) Uvo series is not quite as much ski as their Race Stocks. I also enjoy the non-FIS Atomic Redster.

Can't go wrong with the SRC though!


----------



## Sky (Sep 8, 2016)

Great comment about the style of the course.  Definitely a factor.  The Cheater skis (the Atomic/Fisher/et al non-FIS race skis) definitely hold better in the (typically) skied-off ruts (assuming you keep your edges healthy).  I had the Fischer RC4 and loved it.  18M radius.  Like Hawkshot99, I'm larger than most....and it took me forever to get my long legs back under me then over to the other edge between turns.  I considered the Head series because they drop to a 15M radius at the same length (180).  But I dropped out of the league stuff before making that switch.

Blizzard has cheater night league skis.  If you like that brand, stick with it.  GOOD LUCK!! I miss it.


----------

